# NÃ«w Kid On ThÃ« BlÃµck



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi, welcome to the forum i'm sure you'll like it here


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey, this forum isnt bitchy at all. Welcome and happy posting  x


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome, you'll love it on here....


----------



## wee-lyndz (Mar 24, 2007)

lol thanks every1!!!

I am sure I will love it on here, it seems like a good forum!!!

thanks again....................x


----------

